# سؤال عن الذكصولوجيات



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

ما هى الذكصولوجيات ومتى تقال فى القداس
ويا ريت لو حد يعرفنى ايه اللى بيزيد ف صيام الرسل من الحان او اى حاجة تانية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

فى صوم الرسل بنقول اللحن الرائع : آسومين تو كيريو ....... : فلنسبح الرب لأنه بالمجد تمجد ، صعد إلى السموات وأرسل لنا الباراقليط ،روح الحق المعزى


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

معلش.....بيتقال امتى بالظبط 
اصل احنا لسه جداد عندنا الكنيسة جديدة واحنا لسه بنتعلم


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> ما هى الذكصولوجيات ومتى تقال فى القداس
> ويا ريت لو حد يعرفنى ايه اللى بيزيد ف صيام الرسل من الحان او اى حاجة تانية


*بص يا حبيبي 
الذكصولوجيات دي ارباع مرتلة الغرض منها مدح العذراء و الملايكة و القديسين
هي لا تقال في القداس 
تقال في رفع بخور عشية و باكر و التسبحة 
ما يقال زيادة في الالحان تقال ذكصولوجية الرسل لانه ليس من الضروري ان تقال في باقي الايام 
يقال لحن اسومين في توزيع القداس
لحن اونتوس و مرد الابركسيس و ني رومي ايطاليوت و كيريوس ايسوس و انثوتين ذين 
*


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

معلش برضو كل لحن من دول بيتقال امتى بالظبط 
انا كده عرفت الذكصولوجيات فى رفع البخور
اسومين فى التوزيع 
مرد الابركسيس محدش بيتوه عنه 
الباقى بقى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

أعتقد أنه توجد على الإنترنت خدمات تعليم الألحان ، ولكننى لا أعرف عناوينها

بل وقد تكون هنا فى منتدانا الحبيب هنا وأنا لا أدرى

فلعل الإخوة الأحباء يتفضلون بتقديم ما يعرفون عنها


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

انا حملت ذكصولوجيات الاباء الرسل حوالى 42 ملف
كل دول بيتقالو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> معلش برضو كل لحن من دول بيتقال امتى بالظبط
> انا كده عرفت الذكصولوجيات فى رفع البخور
> اسومين فى التوزيع
> مرد الابركسيس محدش بيتوه عنه
> الباقى بقى


*الذكصولوجيات تقال في رفع بخور باكر و عشية و في التسبحة و ليس في رفع بخور فقط
باقي الالحان
انتوس يقال بعد البولس و قبل الكاثوليكون
ني رومي ايطاليوت و انثوتين ذين  بعد الابركسيس و السنكسار*


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> انا حملت ذكصولوجيات الاباء الرسل حوالى 42 ملف
> كل دول بيتقالو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*انا معرفش انت حملت ايه بالظبط بس في 2 ذكصولوجية للاباء الرسل فقط*


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

اسف دول شكلهم كل الذكصولوجيات
انا لقيت فيهم الاباء الرسل 1 والاباء الرسل 2


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

*بالظبط يا حبيبي كما قلت لك يوجد 2 فقط للاباء الرسل
اي سؤال تاني*


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
معلش هتعبكم معايا..مبتدىء بقى


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> الف شكر
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
> معلش هتعبكم معايا..مبتدىء بقى


*لا يا حبيبي مفيش اي تعب اي حاجه تعالي و اسال 
و مفيش حاجه اسمها مبتديء اي حد عارف حاجه كان في الاول مبتديء*


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

سؤال تانى بيتقال طاى شورى ولا تى شورى


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> سؤال تانى بيتقال طاى شورى ولا تى شورى



*في كل أيام الصوم (ماعدا صوم الأربعين ونينوى) يقال { الليلويا جى إفمفئى} كما يقال { تى شورى} وتصلى الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة في المزامير*


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

مع بعض يعنى ولا اى واحد ينفع


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> مع بعض يعنى ولا اى واحد ينفع


*يعني ايه مع بعض مش فاهم قصدك ايه؟*


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

اللى هى كما يقال دى معناها ايه


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

انا فهمت خلاص طيب *الليلويا جى إفمفئى  بيتقال امتى
*


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *في كل أيام الصوم (ماعدا صوم الأربعين ونينوى) يقال { الليلويا جى إفمفئى} كما يقال { تى شورى} وتصلى الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة في المزامير*


*بص { الليلويا جى إفمفئى} بيتقال بعد رفع الحمل و دورة الحمل يقول الشمامسة صلو من اجل هذه القرابين ...... او بالقبطي ابروس سيفكساستي ايبيرتون ......
ثم يقال هذا اللحن
اما تي شوري فيقال بعد تحليل الخدام *
*انا وضعتلك file عن الطقس الكامل لكل المناسبات*


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

على فكرة انا بتعلم بسرعة بس المشكلة انى ابيض يا ورد


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

فينك يا راجل من زمان هو ده اللى انا كنت دايخ عليه


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

*لا يا حبيبي خد راحتك ميهمكش و ذاكر اللي انا جبتهولك في المرفقات 
و حبقي اسمعهوملك هههههههههههه*


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

دا حوالى 400 صفحة
شكلك هتولع فيا


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

هى الذكصولوجيات لها علاقة بارباع الناقوس؟


----------



## magd 7 (13 يونيو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]ما هو البرلكس؟[/FONT]*


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> هى الذكصولوجيات لها علاقة بارباع الناقوس؟


*ارباع الناقوس يا اما بتبقي واطس او ادام 
و ملهاش علاقة بالذكصولوجيات و تقال في رفع بخور عشية و باكر و الاكاليل و الجنازات*


magd 7 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما هو البرلكس؟*


*كلمة (برلكس) من أصل يونانى تعنى جملة مقابل جملة، أى أن اللحن يكرر بالتناوب بين الجمل بنفس اللحن اي تكملة للالحان *[/FONT]


----------



## magd 7 (14 يونيو 2011)

متى يقال لحن انثوتين ذيه؟


----------



## bob (15 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> متى يقال لحن انثوتين ذيه؟





bob قال:


> *الذكصولوجيات تقال في رفع بخور باكر و عشية و في التسبحة و ليس في رفع بخور فقط
> باقي الالحان
> انتوس يقال بعد البولس و قبل الكاثوليكون
> ني رومي ايطاليوت و انثوتين ذين  بعد الابركسيس و السنكسار*


*ده كان ردي قبل كده و فيه اجابه سؤالك*


----------



## magd 7 (15 يونيو 2011)

ما انا مفهمتش 
يعنى نى رومى بعد الابركسيس و انثوتين ذى بعد السنكسار 
انا ده اللى فهمته بس حبيت اتاكد
كده صح؟


----------



## bob (15 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> ما انا مفهمتش
> يعنى نى رومى بعد الابركسيس و انثوتين ذى بعد السنكسار
> انا ده اللى فهمته بس حبيت اتاكد
> كده صح؟


*لا يا حبيبي الاتنين بعد السنكسار ممكن يقول واحد بس او الاتنين حسب الوقت*


----------



## magd 7 (15 يونيو 2011)

ممكن بقى اعرف الوقت ده
معلش هتقل عليكم


----------



## bob (15 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> ممكن بقى اعرف الوقت ده
> معلش هتقل عليكم


*لا يا حبيبي انت فهمت غلط الوقت اقصد به الوقت المتاح يعني لو في القداس متاخرين يبقي واحد بس لو في وقت كبير ممكن الاتنين
لكن زي ما قلتلك يقال بعد السنكسار*


----------



## magd 7 (15 يونيو 2011)

فى الخولاجى فى اسبسمس ادام ف صلاة الصلح لكن مفيس واطس 
مش برضو على حسب اليوم لو كان ايام ادام او ايام واطس؟
قصدى ان ممكن نقول الاسبسمس الواطس فى نفس المكان بس على حسب اليوم صح كده؟


----------



## bob (15 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> فى الخولاجى فى اسبسمس ادام ف صلاة الصلح لكن مفيس واطس
> مش برضو على حسب اليوم لو كان ايام ادام او ايام واطس؟
> قصدى ان ممكن نقول الاسبسمس الواطس فى نفس المكان بس على حسب اليوم صح كده؟


*لا يا حبيبي المقصود هنا من ادام و واطس نغمة اللحن و ليس الايام لان نغمة الادام مختلفة عن الواطس 
كما يوجد اسبسمس ادام بعد صلاة الصلح (افرحي يا مريم)
يوجد ايضا اسبسمس واطس( أيها الرب إله القوات) و يقال قبل مرد الشاروبيم يسجدون لك
و يوجد لكل المناسبات في الكنيسة اسبسمسات ادام و واطس و تقال علي نفس لحن افرحي يا مريم او ايها الرب حسب كونها ادام او واطس*
*و ايضا تقال او لا تقال حسب الوقت المتاح*


----------



## magd 7 (15 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا بوب


----------



## magd 7 (15 يونيو 2011)

طاب يعنى ينفع الاتنين يقالو
؟


----------



## magd 7 (15 يونيو 2011)

فى نفس القداس


----------



## bob (15 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> طاب يعنى ينفع الاتنين يقالو
> ؟


*ينفع الاتنين يتقالوا و ينفع الاتنين ميتقالوش و ينفع واحد منهم بس كل ده علي حسب الوقت المتاح في القداس*


magd 7 قال:


> فى نفس القداس


*ايون في نفس القداس*


----------



## magd 7 (15 يونيو 2011)

انا مش عارف اودى جمايلك دى فين


----------



## bob (15 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> انا مش عارف اودى جمايلك دى فين


*جمايل ايه بس يا حبيبي احنا هنا بنخدم
و اي حاجه تاني ابقي اسال *


----------

